# Single stage or two stage triggers



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

What's everybody's opinion on single stage or two stage triggers likes, dislikes, pros, cons, etc


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Target shooting, 2 stage if ultimate accuracy is your goal. But hunting a 2 stage leaves a possibility of discharge at an impromptu time, especially if its moving or running IMO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep 2 stage for a bench gun single for a hunting gun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool thanks guys I was being lead to believe it was the other way around


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're glad to help tkk.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I dont know much about the 2 but, I have shot the ar with and with out. I really liked the 2 stg. It was a great feel. This guys will shoot you straight.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I ordered a two stage for my ar so ill tell ya how it is when i put it together, i didnt see alot of options for good single stage parts kits, so i went with the rock river two stage. If i dont like it i can always throw in a after m.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i built a 17 hm2 on a volquartsen receiver and put a 2 stage trigger in it and use it for hunting alot and love it but just keep an eye on pull weight.some people try to go to light for hunting and thats when you can start having the shots fire before your ready.it was a lesson i had to learn with trial and error but in the end its going to come down to what you think your going to feel comfortable with.if your comfortable with a single stage in your other firearms then i see no need to change what works.marty


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking into the future for my Remington R15 it comes with what is described as a pretty crisp single stage trigger I've never shot a two stage trigger but as I said I was being lead to believe that I needed to put a two stage after market in if I planned on using it for predator hunting


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Now that I have a two stage I can say I like it. I like both single stage and two stage, as long as the pull is less than 4lbs.


----------

